
Non-computability, unpredictability, and financial markets - MScience
http://www.moneyscience.com/pg/bookmarks/Admin/read/389298/noncomputability-unpredictability-and-financial-markets-pdf
======
gwern
This is not very surprising, actually. Financial contracts & instruments are
complex enough - and written in natural languages, often - that it would
almost be surprising if you could not construct Boolean circuits or other
building blocks of Turing-complete functions. (Have we learned nothing from
Wang tiles or Fractran or Turing-complete return-from-libc or the entire area
of esoteric languages?) It was already shown that NP problems could be encoded
into contracts, so this extension is logical.

